# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Henkilötiedot

## 339-DF

Käyttäjäprofiilin henkilötietokohdasta näkyy se nimi, jonka nimimerkki on ilmoittanut rekisteröityessään. Miksei kuitenkaan kaikkien kohdalla näy koko tätä henkilötietolehteä?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Käyttäjäprofiilin henkilötietokohdasta näkyy se nimi, jonka nimimerkki on ilmoittanut rekisteröityessään. Miksei kuitenkaan kaikkien kohdalla näy koko tätä henkilötietolehteä?


En ole ihan varma, mutta:

Jäsenasetukset -> Profiilin yksityisyys -> Henkilötiedot...

----------


## Compact

> Käyttäjäprofiilin henkilötietokohdasta näkyy se nimi, jonka nimimerkki on ilmoittanut rekisteröityessään. Miksei kuitenkaan kaikkien kohdalla näy koko tätä henkilötietolehteä?


Uusilla salanimillä rekisteröityneistä ei todellakaan näy yhteisön sisäisessä jäsenrekisterissä henkilön kasteessa saamaa nimeä, kuten on laita forumin vanhojen jäsenten kohdalla. Tilanteen voi sivuston jäsen helposti tarkistaa. JLF:n jäsenten tasavertaisuutta kunniottava tapa ei ole nyt voimassa. Jos muuta laillista ratkaisua ristiriitaan ei ole, se lienee saatavissa oikeusteitse.

Tämä asia tuli itselleni esille, kun eräs uusi salanimi Scania-111, tiedusteli vanhojen Turistien hankintamahdollisuutta. Kun tarkistin kuka on kyseessä, ei nimitieto-osiota (eikä montaa muutakaan osiota) ollut salanimelle olemassa. Olisin mielelläni auttanut salanimeä, mutta kun en tiedä salanimen oikeaa henkilöllisyyttä, saa asia jäädä sikseen.

Eräät hiljattain aktivoituneet muutkin salanimet, kuten "sm3", eivät ole selvitettävissä yhteisön  sisäisestä jäsenluettelosta. Herää siis kysymys, että ovatko kaikki edes oikeita ihmisiä vai vain joidenkin jo olevien kaksoisolentoja, jotka siis voivat kirjottaa tänne emäänsä likaamatta hieman "toisenlaisia" juttuja.

Ja onhan täällä ollut jäseninä vaikka keitä maailmankuuluisuuksiakin, ilmeisesti vain Elvis ja Marski puuttuvat. Joskus kun katsoin, että kuka noin höhliä kertoo, oli salanimen takana tämä tuttu hahmo: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borat.  Salanimi oli sinänsä ihan suomalaisittain passelia muotoa (en muista enää, mutta sanotaan vaikka "johdinauto") mutta oikea nimi oli siis muka Borat Sagdiyev. Raportoin asiasta JLF:n hallintoon. Kukahan sekin "herra Sagdiyev" oli oikeasti? Kirjoitti katkerasti muita sortaen, eli hänen oli pakko olla joku vakiojäärä, joka mainettaan tahraamatta sai moitittua yhteisön toisia jäseniä. Näitä bluffeja lienee satavarmasti edelleenkin täällä meitä härnäämässä.

Pyydän siis vko/kuukanko:a lisäämään nimitietovalikot yms. oikeisiin kohtiin, jotta JLF säilyy uskottavana ja tasavertaisena forumina.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En ole ihan varma, mutta:
> 
> Jäsenasetukset -> Profiilin yksityisyys -> Henkilötiedot...


Ymmärtääkseni olet oikeilla suunnilla. Jäsenten nimet ovat viime kädessä ylläpidon tiedossa. Hyvin useiden kohdalla profiilien asetukset ovat sellaiset, että foorumille rekisteröityneiden ilmoittamat nimet näkyvät kaikille kirjautuneille jäsenille.

----------


## Scania-111

> Uusilla salanimillä rekisteröityneistä ei todellakaan näy yhteisön sisäisessä jäsenrekisterissä henkilön kasteessa saamaa nimeä, kuten on laita forumin vanhojen jäsenten kohdalla. Jos muuta laillista ratkaisua ristiriitaan ei ole, se lienee saatavissa oikeusteitse.
> 
> Tämä asia tuli itselleni esille, kun eräs uusi salanimi Scania-111, tiedusteli vanhojen Turistien hankintamahdollisuutta. Kun tarkistin kuka on kyseessä, ei nimitieto-osiota (eikä montaa muutakaan osiota) ollut salanimelle olemassa. Olisin mielelläni auttanut salanimeä, mutta kun en tiedä salanimen oikeaa henkilöllisyyttä, saa asia jäädä sikseen.
> 
> Pyydän siis vko/kuukanko:a lisäämään nimitietovalikot yms. oikeisiin kohtiin, jotta JLF säilyy uskottavana ja tasavertaisena forumina.


_Scania-111_ "salanimi" vastaa, "salanimi" Compactille. Siis mitä ihmettä tämä nyt on? Se on nimimerkki, eikä mikään salanimi, kaksoisolento tai avaruusolio. _"Jos muuta laillista ratkaisua ristiriitaan ei ole, se lienee saatavissa oikeusteitse."_ Siis mitä ihmeen sirkusta tämä oikein on? Pitäisikö Compactille tulla esittämään henkilöllisyyspaperit kuvan kanssa että on riittävän virallista. Mikä ihmeen tasa-arvo ja uskottavuus kysymys tästä nyt sitten syntyy. Monissa foorumeissa voi piilottaa nimensä, sähköpostin jne. Minusta nyt tässä ammutaan taasen reilusti yli asiassa. Itse olisin vastaavassa tilanteessa vastannut "salanimelle", että otappa yhteyttä.. niin sovitaan yksityiskohdista. Voin taata että tarvittavat yhteystiedot kastenimineen olisi ollut "paluupostissa". Olen varsin vähän täällä käynyt viimeaikoina, mutta välillä ihmetyttää tämä eräitten valvonta/ tarkastus/ kontrollointi into. Toki olisin voinut laittaa vaikka s-postini tuonne tiedustelun yhteyteen, mutta mitenkäs minä sitten estän ettei kaikenmaailman hörhöt, spammirobotit tunkevat mailini tukkoon. Lisäksi kuka tarkistaa vaikka olisi mitkäkin sarakkeet, että tiedot ovat oikeat.. Tuonnehan voisi laittaa vaikka Idi Amin, Afrikka (sarkasmia), milläs tarkistat onko ne oikeat vai väärät tai tuulesta temmattu Matti Möttönen, Perähikiä. Vaikka voisin tarkistaa (?) Compactin kastenimet ym. niin, miksi niin tekisin. Sitten vasta kun esim. tavara vaihtaa omistajaa niin ne nimet ja osoiteet on tarpeen. Tällaista kalabaliikkia en ole kuullutkaan toisilla foorumeilla ko. asioista. Se on asia erikseen jos joku alkaa häiriköimään ja solvaamaan toista. Mutta ne ovatkin jo ylläpidon/poliisin asioita. Kommentti "Olisin mielelläni auttanut salanimeä, mutta kun en tiedä salanimen oikeaa henkilöllisyyttä, saa asia jäädä sikseen." kuulostaa lähinnä, kiusanteolta tai nokittamiselta - kun en saanut mitä haluan, niin kärsiköön nimimerkki. Minusta hieman naivia aikuiselta ihmiseltä tuollainen sormille näpäyttäminen. HUOM! Minulla ei todellakaan ole henk.koht mitään Compactia vastaan, miksi olisi? Mutta kun nyt piti ottaa minut silmätikuksi niin katson velvollisuudeksi kertoa myös oman kantani. Lisäksi Suomessakin on yksilösuoja sekä tietosuoja ihmisillä - eikö vain? Terveisin, NIMIMERKKI _Scania-111_. Kuten kerroin, yht.tiedot saa toki - mikäli on oikeasti asiaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> JLF:n jäsenten tasavertaisuutta kunniottava tapa ei ole nyt voimassa.


Aivan tasavertaisesti kuka tahansa käyttäjä voi käydä piilottamassa henkilötietojensa näkymisen muille kuin ylläpidolle ja moderaattorille tuolta jo mainitusta asetuksesta.

----------


## sm3

> Eräät hiljattain aktivoituneet muutkin salanimet, kuten "sm3", eivät ole selvitettävissä yhteisön  sisäisestä jäsenluettelosta. Herää siis kysymys, että ovatko kaikki edes oikeita ihmisiä vai vain joidenkin jo olevien kaksoisolentoja, jotka siis voivat kirjottaa tänne emäänsä likaamatta hieman "toisenlaisia" juttuja.


Olen minä ihan oikea ihminen, enkä ole ennen tällä foorumilla ollut. Kun tuolla on se mahdollisuus nimen "salaamiseen" niin minä sitten käytin sitä toimintoa, kun ei kiellettykkään.  :Confused:  Voin toki poistaa tunnukseni jos ehtona on oman nimen näkyminen.  :Icon Frown:  Sitä paitsi nimeni näkyi viikkokausia ennen kuin löysin tuon toiminnon...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:39 ----------




> Uusilla salanimillä rekisteröityneistä ei todellakaan näy yhteisön sisäisessä jäsenrekisterissä henkilön kasteessa saamaa nimeä, kuten on laita forumin vanhojen jäsenten kohdalla. Tilanteen voi sivuston jäsen helposti tarkistaa. JLF:n jäsenten tasavertaisuutta kunniottava tapa ei ole nyt voimassa. Jos muuta laillista ratkaisua ristiriitaan ei ole, se lienee saatavissa oikeusteitse.


Mikä yhteisön sisäinen jäsenrekisteri? Foorumille minä rekisteröidyin. 

Et sinä minun nimeäni varmasti tarvitse mihinkään, jos tarvitset niin saat sen, mutta vain hyvällä syyllä!

----------


## Compact

Hyvä juttu että voi salata nimensä. Ei sellaista kai ennen ollut. Täytyypä tehdä se siis itsekin.
Hyvää jatkoa kaikille! En halua kenenkään pahoittavan mieltänsä.

----------


## vko

> Aivan tasavertaisesti kuka tahansa käyttäjä voi käydä piilottamassa henkilötietojensa näkymisen muille kuin ylläpidolle ja moderaattorille tuolta jo mainitusta asetuksesta.





> Hyvä juttu että voi salata nimensä. Ei sellaista kai ennen ollut. Täytyypä tehdä se siis itsekin.


Vaan eipä voi enää, kyseinen vahingossa päälle jäänyt ominaisuus on poistettu käytöstä.

----------


## Albert

> Vaan eipä voi enää, kyseinen vahingossa päälle jäänyt ominaisuus on poistettu käytöstä.


Aika omituista toimintaa.

----------


## 339-DF

On sellaisia nettifoorumeita, jonne hyväksytään käyttäjätunnukseksi vain henkilön nimi. Se sitten näkyy kaikille satunnaisillekin nettisurffailijoille. Sitten on niitä, jonne voi kirjoittaa ilman rekisteröitymistäkin, joka kerta nimimerkkiä vaihtaen. Nämä lienevät kaksi ääripäätä. Jälkimmäinen johtaa sellaiseen keskustelun tasoon, jota voi seurata vaikka Suomi24:ssa tai HS:fissa.

JLF:n systeemi, missä nimimerkki voi olla mitä vaan, mutta nimi pitää ilmoittaa, on minusta hyvä. Satunnainen surffaaja ei silloin tiedä, kuka nimimerkin takana on, mutta jokainen foorumille rekisteröitynyt tietää. Kyllä näistä asioista täytyy uskaltaa keskustella niin, että keskustelukumppanille kerrotaan myös oma nimi. Se on kohteliasta muita keskustelijoita kohtaan ja hillitsee asiattomuuksiakin.

Nimeksi voi tietysti ilmoittaa mitä hyvänsä, ja hankalaahan nimen oikeellisuutta on tarkistaa. Kuitenkin toivoisin ylläpidolta, että sellaiset tunnukset, joiden nimi tiedetään vääräksi (malliin Aku Ankka), suljettaisiin tai nimimerkki saisi kehotuksen korjata nimensä. Lisäksi olisi hyvä, jos näitä "Tunnistettu jäsen" -merkintöjä jaettaisiin kaikille sellaisille, joista ylläpito riittävällä varmuudella tietää, että ilmoitetun nimen takana on samanniminen henkilö.

----------


## Albert

Minä olen nyt poistanut kaikki ne tiedot, jotka vain sain pois.
Ollaan nyt sitten niin salassa, että. 
Eikö sitä oikeaa nimeä sitten enää todellakaan saa piiloon?

----------


## sm3

> Vaan eipä voi enää, kyseinen vahingossa päälle jäänyt ominaisuus on poistettu käytöstä.


Kuten jo mainitsin, että jos nimi on pakko näkyä niin heissulivei! Haluaisin tunnukseni poistettavan.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuten jo mainitsin, että jos nimi on pakko näkyä niin heissulivei! Haluaisin tunnukseni poistettavan.


Myöhäistä!  :Eek:

----------


## hylje

Missä muuten on foorumin rekisteriseloste? Yksilöiviä henkilötietojahan ilmiselvästi foorumi vaatii, joten miten niiden tietoturvasta huolehditaan? Eikös rekisteriseloste pitäisi olla luettavissa rekisteröitäessä? En itse ole henkilötietolain tuntija, mutta rekisterinpitäjän tulisi olla.

Toisaalta kun foorumi tarjoillaan jossain epämääräisessä EU:n ulkopuolisessa paikassa, Suomen mikään lakipykälä ei välttämättä päde.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuten jo mainitsin, että jos nimi on pakko näkyä niin heissulivei! Haluaisin tunnukseni poistettavan.


Miksi on ylivoimaista kertoa kuka oikeasti on? 

En ota kysymykselläni kantaa siihen, pitääkö vaiko ei pidä kertoa, molemmilla asioilla on puolensa. Mutta kiinnostaa vain tietää, miksi joku haluaa pysyä salaisuutena.

Antero

----------


## sehta

> Miksi on ylivoimaista kertoa kuka oikeasti on? 
> 
> En ota kysymykselläni kantaa siihen, pitääkö vaiko ei pidä kertoa, molemmilla asioilla on puolensa. Mutta kiinnostaa vain tietää, miksi joku haluaa pysyä salaisuutena.


Kysymys ei ole minulle suunnattu, mutta minusta tämä on tärkeä kysymys kaiken verkkokeskustelun kannalta. 

Itse pidän tämänhetkistä nimimerkkikäytäntöä hyvänä. Syy tähän on lähinnä sähköisten aineistojen helpot sanahaut.

Minusta on mukava voida keskustella tällä palstalla nimimerkin takaa, mutta niin, että kuka tahansa kirjautuneista voi henkilötiedoista katsoa kuka olen. En siis häpeä kirjoittamaani. Olen aiheesta vain kiinnostunut, minulla ei ole mitään varsinaista joukkoliikenneosaamista. Jos kirjoittaisin nimelläni antaisi nimellä googlaus heti monta osumaa joukkoliikennefoorumille. Olen työkseni tutkija ja julkaisen omalla nimelläni kovin erilaisista asioista ja halauankin nimeni liitettävän ensisijaisesti työasioihin.

Sinänsä olen kiitollinen sille, että monet myös kirjoittavat omalla nimellään, koska se kuitenkin antaa foorumille tiettyä uskottavuutta. Erityisesti kun on kyseessä henkilöt, jotka ovat joukkoliikenneammattilaisia tai poliittisesti aktiivisia nostaa tietoisuus siitä, että juuri nämä tyypit kirjoittavat tänne foorumin profiilia.

Perinteinen täyden anonymiteetin puolustus on, että asioiden ja argumenttien tulee väitellä, eikä ihmisen asemalla/nimellä tule olla merkitystä. Epämukavatkin totuudet saadaan silloin esille. Itse en halua olla kokonaan anonyymi. Minusta on hyvä voida seisoa sanojensa takana. Mutta en toisaalta usko, että pakollinen nimen ilmoittaminen automaattisesti parantaa keskustelun tasoa. Hyvää keskustelua syntyy hyvästä keskustelusta.

----------


## sm3

> Miksi on ylivoimaista kertoa kuka oikeasti on? 
> 
> En ota kysymykselläni kantaa siihen, pitääkö vaiko ei pidä kertoa, molemmilla asioilla on puolensa. Mutta kiinnostaa vain tietää, miksi joku haluaa pysyä salaisuutena.


Tottai kai seison sanojeni takana, mutta en tiedä miksi minua vaivaa tuo oman nimen näkyminen. Se vain vaivaa. Mutta olkoot.

Nyt näet nimeni profiilistani, mutta mitä teet sillä tiedolla? Miten se parantaa viestieni tasoa? 

Ja vielä miksi kuukanko (moderaattori) sanoo toista ja vko (ylläpitäjä) toista?

Ja muuten... ehkä hätiköin tuota tunnuksen poisto juttua  :Embarassed: , antaa se olla vielä.

----------


## SD202

> Minusta on mukava voida keskustella tällä palstalla nimimerkin takaa, mutta niin, että kuka tahansa kirjautuneista voi henkilötiedoista katsoa kuka olen. En siis häpeä kirjoittamaani. Olen aiheesta vain kiinnostunut, minulla ei ole mitään varsinaista joukkoliikenneosaamista. Jos kirjoittaisin nimelläni antaisi nimellä googlaus heti monta osumaa joukkoliikennefoorumille. Olen työkseni tutkija ja julkaisen omalla nimelläni kovin erilaisista asioista ja halauankin nimeni liitettävän ensisijaisesti työasioihin.


Tein testin ja "googlasin" oman nimeni: yksikään osuma ei johtanut JLF:lle. Eli täällä voi tehdä nimimerkin suojissa vaikka mitä. Mutta muistetaan kuitenkin netiketti eli "kirjoita netissä sellaista, mitä uskallat sanoa ihmisille myös kasvotusten". Olen itse pyrkinyt noudattamaan tätä ohjenuoraa. Se on toki eri asia, onko se aina ollut 100%:n menestyksekästä... :Wink: 

Seison kuitenkin sanojeni takana ja sen takia minusta on oikeus ja kohtuus, että tämän keskustelupalstan rekisteröityneet käyttäjät näkevät, kuka olen. Minäkin olen ansiotyössä, mutta silloin lienee syytä pitää työnantajani asiat erillään tästä keskustelupalstalta. Samaa periaatetta noudattanevat myös ne jäsenet, jotka saavat leipänsä joukkoliikenteen parissa...? (Minä en kuulu tällä hetkellä heihin.)

----------


## tlajunen

> Minäkin olen ansiotyössä, mutta silloin lienee syytä pitää työnantajani asiat erillään tästä keskustelupalstalta. Samaa periaatetta noudattanevat myös ne jäsenet, jotka saavat leipänsä joukkoliikenteen parissa...? (Minä en kuulu tällä hetkellä heihin.)


Olen siinä mielessä hölmössä tilanteessa, että työntantajani on joukkoliikennesegmenttinsä ainoa toimija. Näin ollen, vaikka keskustelisin aihepiiristä kuinka yleisesti tahansa, se liittyisi joka tapauksessa ainakin jossain määrin työnantajaani. Näin ollen, en voisi käytännössä keskustella ollenkaan, ja tähän ei tarvitse suostua.  :Smile: 

Olenkin pyrkinyt pitämään linjaa, että voin keskustella aiheista, jotka koskisivat kaikkia yhtiöitä, mikäli sellaisia olisi. Lisäksi keskustelen aiheista, joihin liittyvät faktat ovat julkisia. Minulle on myös erikseen kerrottu, että aihepiirin kalustossa ei ole mitään salaista, joten kalustotekninen keskustelu lienee myös sallittu (poislukien esim. uusiin innovaatioihin liittyvät koeajot, ja muut selvästi yhtiön sisäiset asiat).

Valitsemani linja ei ole aiheuttanut yhteydenottoja työnantajani suunnalta, joten uskallan suositella samaa linjaa muillekin joukkoliikenneammattilaisille.

Kuitenkin - kuten toisinaan valitettavasti joutuu itsestäänselvyyttä alleviivaamaan - kirjoitan julkisille nettifoorumeille yksityishenkilönä, enkä edusta mitään ammattikuntaa tai työnantajaa.

----------


## Mikle

> Itse pidän tämänhetkistä nimimerkkikäytäntöä hyvänä.


Tämän foorumin käytäntö on tosiaan hyvä; nimimerkit käytössä, mutta kukaan ei voi kuitenkaan kirjoitella täysin anonyymisti. 
Ehkä osaltaan nimitiedoista johtuen keskustelun taso on kohtuullisen hyvä tällä foorumilla; väittely asioista on ajoittain tiukkaa, mutta nähdäkseni harvoin täällä mennään henkilökohtaisuuksiin.

----------


## Assamies

Minusta saattaa luultavasti olla lehtihaastattelu tulossa, ehkä ajankohta koittanee kesän korvilla. Uskoakseni tuleva juttu olisi luettavissa myöskin verkossa. En ole varma, vaan tällainen juttu mahdollista. Bongaamistani käsitellään *erityisharrasteena* - lisäksi yksi mahdollinen speksi olisi se, että olen tehnyt tietoverkon kautta mm. kuntalaisaloitteita - joukkoliikenteeseenkin liittyen. Jatkosta en todellakaan tiedä tällä haavaa.

----------

